
Poland Is Developing National Cryptocurrency - arkad
https://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/news/poland-developing-national-cryptocurrency/
======
dozzie
So, basically, take a document timestamping service that is decentralized, and
throw away this one and only progressive feature of blockchain by making it
have something that resembles central authority.

It doesn't sound like the team of economists was assisted by any
cryptographers (the "Polish Technology Accelerator Blockchain" has none in
their team, so it's not surprising). They may have the competence to design a
financial system, but technology-wise it's headed towards failure.

